# New to the forum, need medical opinions



## spectragod (Oct 9, 2014)

I am new the this forum, not new to forums in general though. 

My story with my kid, her name is Sofia, she is a 6 1/2 pound red toy, she is 14 years old.

Early on in her life, even though she was spayed, she went into a heat cycle, I took her back to my vet at the time (now deceased), he opened her up again, found that she was spayed, closed her back up and sent us on our way, all was fine..... till she went into heat again, as it turned out, she had what was called "overt ovarian tissue" on a kidney, he said he scraped the tissue off her kidney, and she never had another heat cycle again. he did say that she had small tumors on some of her organs, I don't know if he removed them, and I have no way of getting her medical records. 

Today's issue(s), she had a cough, I took her to my current vet, we did x-rays, ultrasounds, sent the films to Ohio State's veterinary office. Apparently, there is a tumor of some sort attached to her spleen, and, it is pressing on her esophagus thus causing the cough. 

My vet tells me that there is about a 25% chance that this is not cancer, she does not exhibit any signs of cancer, she plays, rides, walks, eats, drinks and sleeps.

My question, as my wife will not give me advice other than saying that she will stand behind me no matter what decision I make.... is, what would other here do that have had much more experience than I with Poodles. 

I all honesty, I love the little girl, and will spend what ever it takes to make her life a happy one, but I won't put her through chemo, I know how awful that can be. What I am looking for is an opinion on what others would do, or if someone else has been down the same road as I.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know how much help this will be, but I just lost my chihuahua to cancer. Besides having a plugged nose from the tumor, he ate, drank, played etc even on the day he died. He just couldn't get enough air because of the tumor. On ex-ray he also had tumors on his spleen.

I too chose not to do chemo. But not for the same reason. For some reason, dogs don't respond to chemo like people. They don't get nearly as sick, they don't lose their hair, they don't vomit. Their bodies respond differently than ours.

Chemo also doesn't seem to work as well on dogs. I think there are many success stories, but for anyone I've ever known who has done it, it didn't work.

I'm wondering if there is any way they could do a needle biopsy? 

We didn't have options with the kind of cancer our boy had and we chose to keep him comfortable and concentrate on quality rather than quantity of life.

I am sorry you are faced with this. Maybe a second opinion? 

We gave Pablo prednisone to slow the cancer growth and he outlived expectations. 

I hope you find your answers!


----------



## spectragod (Oct 9, 2014)

They did a "needle biopsy" of some sort, there were no cancer cells in that sample, but my vet advised that is not always the case, as they are just sampling a very small portion.

My girls tumor is large enough that by pressing on her belly, it will press on her esophagus and cause her to cough. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am sorry that your little girl has gone through so much. I can't offer any medical advice, but I can suggest that now is a good time to make a list of the criteria that makes life good for her. I used to say this if my old dogs could eat and eliminate that they were fine, but then I realized that there was a happiness factor that needed to come into play, also. You have stated that your gal is still playing and eating... so, she sounds like she is doing okay in the happiness department. I let my German Shepherd live a year too long 
(16) and I swore I was never going to let that happen to another dog again. The thing that I failed to realize is that he was ready to go, but I was not ready to say goodbye. I let my next old dog go with dignity before she suffered much. It was easier because I had refined my criteria for what made life worth living for this particular dog. I am not saying it is time for your little girl to be put down. I am just saying that it will help if you start deciding now what makes her life happy/ unhappy, so that when the time comes it will not be as difficult a decision. Cherish the time you have left. Old dogs are the best.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I would suggest you think about what's best for her given her age. Is the vet suggesting removal of the tumor as the best course of action? Obviously it should stop her cough but can she take that surgery at her age?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I'm very sorry you're facing this with your dear little girl. We had to say good bye to a beloved Scottie when the veterinary options/outcomes were measures that we wouldn't want for ourselves. Charmed makes some wise points and I would add the list of three. If Sofia's cancer/treatments no longer permit her to do her top three favorite things, then her quality of life is irreversibly compromised. I hope that time is in the far future.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I would take her home, spoil the heck out of her, and then let her go peacefully when she told me she could take no more. 

I'm sorry for Sofia, been through dying pets far too many times. I think all the vet visits and invasive biopsies and treatments are more stressful for the dog than just declining and being spoiled. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I would take her home, spoil the heck out of her, and then let her go peacefully when she told me she could take no more.
> 
> I'm sorry for Sofia, been through dying pets far too many times. I think all the vet visits and invasive biopsies and treatments are more stressful for the dog than just declining and being spoiled.
> 
> Hugs to you.


I agree. I had to make the difficult choice to put my 15 1/2 yr old Annabelle to sleep August 2013. It was so very hard to choose, but she was in severe pain (ruptured disk...) she'd wake up and night crying. I just couldn't let her suffer.

So, knowing that 14 is getting pretty old for any dog, I'd spoil the heck out of her and start steeling myself for when the inevitable happens. She will let you know when it's time, you just have to be ready for the signs. I would not put a 14 yr old dog through surgery or chemo... I'd just let her live to be as old as she wants to be!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Sofia is so beautiful. 

I think Charmed gave you good advice. If you wait until things are bad, it can become a panicky situation where it's hard to think straight. Deciding now, while everyone is able to think, just makes so much sense. 

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Every case is of course different, but I will tell you that when she was ten years old my 3.5 pound poodle Tasia had a huge mass that originated in the vaginal wall but was pressing on every organ but the heart.
I was sure it was cancer, came thisclose to just taking her home with palliative care, but ultimately decided that I had to give her even the smallest chance at life. She had the surgery, and miraculously it was completely benign! It was a big surgery, a difficult recovery with a week in the hospital, but she had another two happy years before she died of unrelated causes.
If she had been four years older though, I don't know if I would have made the same decision...


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Sofia's medical issues. It's hard to know what is the "right" thing to do, especially with senior pets.

With our senior mini, who had a few health issues for his later years, we always tried to base our decisions on our vet's advice (which we trusted), our own research into the health concern (we considered educating ourselves to be essential in being good advocates for our dog), and basing our decisions re: treatment on what best maintained a quality of life for our dog. While I would consider surgery or treatment if it had a high likelihood of success and a reasonable expectation of long-term quality of life following the treatment, in the case of our senior dog (different health concerns than your Sofia), more extreme treatment options (MRI's, surgery, etc) never made sense, and the treatments we chose to pursue always had our dog's comfort and happiness as the main criteria.

Of course, it's always difficult to separate out the fact that we want to keep our dogs with us as long as possible, and I'm not sure it's ever possible to completely remove that bias from the decision making process.

Best of luck with whatever you decide is right for Sofia and your family.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this - illnesses in our beloved pets are so difficult.

We have a sick dog, but at the moment his quality of life is good, he loves his food, walks and his cuddles and he's not in any pain - so that to us is worth carrying on with.

Not a dog story but our wonderful little black cat Xena at age 13 (not old for a cat) seemed to be breathing heavily on occasion. Over a few days it got worse and she went in for x-rays where a huge tumour was discovered that had deflated one lung and was pressing on her heart. It looked to be connected to both organs. We did the necessary. But until that last few days she was happy, bright, playful, everything she'd always been and showed no sign of pain or discomfort until the last 24 hours which were really awful for her. Although she was not that old by cat standards (our others all lived to ripe old ages) I would not have put her through chemo as she absolutely hated the vets and got stressed.

With our Pushkin we have always said that we wouldn't put him through a huge amount of procedures - he has regular blood tests and x-rays - but he is only 4 years old. 

I'd go with what others have said, spoil your gorgeous baby to the hilt and then when you decide there's no fun left in her life do the last kind thing you can give her.

Good luck and know we are all there with you :hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So so sorry to hear of Sofia's difficulties, but like others have said, it's all in the quality of life she is having, and at her age is it really the right thing to do to put her thru what could be painful medical procedures? I'm in the 'spoil her and make her happy and comfortable camp' until it is time to say goodbye...........a hard decision for sure!


----------



## spectragod (Oct 9, 2014)

I wanted to take a minute to say "thank you" to all who replied, we have decided not to do surgery and to let our baby be a dog. She has enjoyed her car rides, walks, romps in the leaves, and, bouncing around like a puppy.

No clue how much longer she will be with us, but it is important that she is happy, I owe her that much. Her brother "Gino" loves her to pieces, but I sense he can tell that she is not as well as she once was, but that doesn't stop him from licking her face to the point she gets irritated, then they play for a minute or two, and all is normal again.

I will say this, I belong to many boards, and I can say, the folks on here are so very kind, I find that refreshing. I will continue to read posts on here, and will post up if something changes with my girl, once again, a big thank you to everyone is in order.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Haven't posted previously in your thread, but I've followed it. My good wishes follow Sofia, and you have my admiration for your devoted loving care for her. Enjoy your time together! Nice to think of her enjoying her days.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad she's still hanging in there. This is a great group of people here, much different from other boards.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope she continues to be happy for many, many months to come - and remember that if and when the time comes to face the last, most difficult decision that we are here to listen and to support you. So many of us have been there ourselves - we really do understand the joys and the sorrows.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would love her until she no longer feels good and then I would peacefully put her down. I don't let my dogs suffer so I can hold them a little longer. I would not do any cancer treatments at all. So sorry.

I would also go ahead and get a new dog, the new dog will help you with your loss and it just might put a bit more fight in your little girl. She will have something new to keep her mind on.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

So sorry that you and Sofia are going through this.

In your gut, you may well know when it's time. It will be because Sofia gives you a look, or because she does not enjoy cuddling, or because she seems very distant and is in pain. Listen to this. Do not wait until the bad days are numerous. It's not fair to her.

Until then love her to pieces and let her enjoy what she has with you.

I so agree with Carley's Mom's sage advice. Do get another dog. It's a tribute to the bond you have with Sofia. It will be another wonderful chance to love a dog.


----------



## spectragod (Oct 9, 2014)

An update on my little girl.....

She made it through the holidays, had a little coughing, but was playful (as much as a 14+ Y.O. can be) , enjoyed the snow by romping in it, followed up with getting toweled and blown dry, repeated several times an hour, because she loved it. 

Had many car rides, played with her brother, enjoyed sitting in the sunbeam, laying on warm towels, laying on her favorite blanket on my lap.

But the day had to come, she felt bad on Saturday the 24th, she went to the vet, we had thought that she may have had a stomach bug or something, she could not bark today, all she would do is cough when she tried. She was given a shot to ease her upset belly, a antibiotic shot (just in case) and a dose of fluids. She slept most all day Saturday and Sunday, Monday came, she was not herself, but gave me more kisses than normal before I left for work. My wife called me around 11 to let me know she wasn't doing good at all.

I got home around 4 in the afternoon, her brother had distanced himself from her, as I believe he had sensed her being sick. She barely looked at me and laid her head back down. I knew it was time to go to the vet's office. She wasn't excited about going for a ride, nor was she nervous when we got to the vet's.

The vet had checked her, we all knew what needed done, she went to sleep in my arms, just as she had done on so many of the car rides we went on, the same arms that held that little red girl when she was 6 months old, on our way to her forever home. She is now in her permanent home with God, and one day we will both reunite with one another.

These were the best 14 years of my life, I am certain they were for here too. After she was gone, I asked my vet to remove the tumor that had caused her the pain, mainly, because I didn't want it in her anymore, but also because I wanted to know how bad it was. I will save the details, but it was cancer, it was the size of a baseball, it weighed 8+ ounces and had started attacking her liver, surgery would have just caused her pain and long term prognosis wouldn't have been good. 

I will miss my baby, she was truly like a child, as my wife and I have never been able to have kids, we made the dogs our children. That said, I found a funeral home for her cremation and urn, her ashes will be buried with whichever of us passes first.

I know she is no longer in any pain, she can bark and play at the rainbow bridge all day, her eyesight is now great as is her hearing, and she is at God's side. 

My boy on the other hand..... I will give it a week or two before I make any rash or emotional judgements as to what to do, he is confused, and it hurts me to see him like that, but I don't know how he will respond to another dog, and really, I don't want him to have any more anxiety than need be.

I am sorry for the long post, I just needed to type it all out, I don't have a plethora of people that I can talk to about the child I just lost that has taken a piece of my heart with her.

I took the below picture when she was 4 or 5, in one her favorite places, the sunbeam, she loved to lay in it, I have literally hundreds of pictures of her, every once in a while, you just seem to find that "special" animal that you bond with. She will bee missed.........:angel:










Sofia, 4-2-2000 - 1-26-15, RIP pumpkin.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You clearly gave her the most wonderful life and peaceful ending that a little poodle girl could ask for.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Deepest sympathy and understanding sent your way for the very sad loss of Sofia. What a darling girl, what amazing owners, and what a heartfelt tribute! She is at peace and safe in your heart and memory forever more. I wish you comfort, which will come in time. She would want that for you too, I'm sure. Be gentle on yourself and take good care.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My deepest sympathy, I know what it is like to loose them, I have lost 6 poodles over the years. The pain never gets less.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know about Sofia. I was hoping that she would let you know when her time was up. It sounds like everything went as best as it possibly could. Take time to be kind to each other and to grieve the loss of your special little friend. I will think of her whenever I see one of those little rays of sunshine that she would have liked.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my deepest sympathies. thank you for sharing sofia's story with us. you were a true friend and faithful companion to a great little poodle. give your boy a little extra attention to help him make the transition.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your heartbreak; I hope that in time the knowledge that you gave her a long and very happy life, and made such difficult decisions for her over the last month help s to ease the pain. Please keep posting - so many people fail to understand how deeply we love our dogs, and how much they become part of our family - there can be comfort in talking with others who have nown the same loss. And when the time is right for all of you I hope Sofia guides you to another puppy or dog in need of all the love and knowledge that you have to offer.

Goodnight Sofia - sleep well until you are reunited with your beloved people.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your tremendous loss. She was a wonderful little girl and I know she was happy sharing her life with you. 

I hope you find comfort in the many wonderful memories you have of her. 

Take care, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry for your lose, it is easy to see that she was very special. I hope you will get you another little girl to love, maybe a rescue in her honor.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Without a doubt she is very happy in that picture. You must have given her the perfect poodle life. Hugs to you and your wife and little boy. 

pr


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that your sweet girl lost her battle. I think you did a great job managing what was happening with her. I am sure your boy will recover from his loss with your loving attention.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and your wife.

You fave your lovely Sophia had a wonderful life, and clearly she knew she was loved and cherished.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I do believe you made the best decisions in her care. She was a lucky girl to have you for all these years.


----------



## spectragod (Oct 9, 2014)

I must say, everyone on this forum is very kind, a big "thank you" to everyone for their support. It has been very trying for my other kid. He is clearly mourning the loss of his partner, as such, he has been spoiled to the point that he is wore out in the evenings.

I don't generally take my dogs with me everywhere....... but, it was time for an exception, he has been very well received, and has ate up every bit of it. I may eventually get another pup, we will see how he deals with this, and, how my wife deals with it.

Thanks you everyone for being there for me, a stranger, yet, having great words of advice and comfort for me, and my wife.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

spectragod said:


> Thanks you everyone for being there for me, a stranger, yet, having great words of advice and comfort for me, and my wife.


You are no longer a stranger, welcome to the poodle forum family. I do hope you plan on staying here with us. Any one who can love a poodle (or any dog) as you have Sophia is more than welcome to hang out with us.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I sincerely hope you know what a kind and loving man your little girl made you. I know you gave her your heart, and now you feel like you have a big gaping hole there........but in time you will realize that she has not gone away at all, she is with you in your mind, and in your soul, and she will remind you constantly that she is with you every time something happens that spurs a memory! I'm sure she would want you to be happy ! 
It also sounds as if you are making your boy's world a little more happy and I bet you will notice more now that he is an 'only child' ! Only you will know if and when he will accept a new companion, or when you are ready to bring a bright new life into your and your wife's world...................Bless You Both!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sorry I am a few days late to this thread...

I just want to reiterate what the others have all said - you absolutely rock as a poodle parent! The story of Sofia's last day or so was written with so much love and caring and compassion, it brought tears to my eyes and a lump to the throat.

We can all empathise with you - most of us have lost beloved pets of one species or another - so know you are among friends, not strangers 

I hope Gino takes to being a single again, although from the sound of it I'm imagining him relishing it!

Keep us updated on him, and big hugs to you all :hug:


----------

